# Verschicken einer SMS mit Wago Library über SMS77.de funktioniert nicht mehr



## Michi0815 (19 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher ohne Probleme über SMS77.de mit Hilfe der zugehörigen Wago-Library SMS verschicken können. Habe eine Wago 850-741.

Seit einigen Tagen funktioniert das nicht mehr, obwohl ich augenscheinlich nichts verändert habe. Letzter erfolgreiche SMS-Versand war am 30.01.2019. 

Fehler: TIMEOUT on: Try to connect to gateway.sms77.de

Bin ich der einzige Anwender mit Problemen?
Habe mir aktuellen Stand der Wago-Library heruntergeladen und damit probiert. Auch hier erfolglos. 

Freu mich über Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Michi0815 (21 April 2019)

Gelöst: Anmeldeverfahren bei SMS77 wurde geändert. Anstelle des Passwortes muss nun ein längerer Code verendet werden (zu finden ist dieser im Webportal von SMS77). 
Ein Beispiel liegt der neuen SMS77 Library bei.


----------



## Michael_Keller (30 April 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis ! Hab's eben auch bei mir geändert.


----------



## schmar11 (20 Mai 2021)

Hallo,




ich bin gerade zufällig auf dein Thema hier im Forum gestoßen und hätte eine bitte, da ich Neuling in der Wago Programmierung bin, kannst du mir erklären, wie du die SMS über diesen Dienst verschickst oder gibt es eine Beispiel, habe ein ähnliches Problem und die Lösung würde sich hier anbieten.


----------



## Michael_Keller (6 Juni 2021)

Hallo schmar11,

ich hab leider aktuell auch keine lauffähige Version mehr da SMS77 auf HTTPs umgestellt hat. Per HTTP geht es leider nicht mehr. Ich habe gerade einen anderen Thread aufgemacht, vll. kann da jemand helfen...

Gruß
Michael


----------

